# Central New York



## Grisi24 (Oct 19, 2005)

I wanted to see how many guys are on here from the area?

Im from Oswego, NY. Major Lake Effect area!


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

just south of albany


----------



## EPS (Sep 17, 2007)

Just north of Syracuse here.


----------



## Dan85 (Oct 14, 2008)

Originally from Rome!


----------



## ondagawood (Sep 19, 2007)

Onondaga Hill area (just west of Syracuse) I work in Fulton.

Think SNOW $$$$  ussmileyflag


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Just west of Rochester.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Baldwinsville. 

Not lake effect like you guys, but close!


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

Let's bump this old thread.
I'm in the South end of Seneca County. Looks like the "Big one" is headed to CNY!


----------



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm from Cicero (just north of syracuse)... ready to call my truck cab home for the next couple days!


----------



## chris694205 (Dec 7, 2009)

Morrisville...


----------



## Lifted4x4Astro (May 10, 2008)

New Haven here. Thumbs Up


----------

